# question on obsitacl's



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

hey guy's i have a question how would i get around soem obstical's in my room i want otp ut a shelf layout all around my room but i have 3 door' sand my bed and stuff to around i know with the bed and table's jsut go hgher than needed the problem is i have 3 door's and 2 of them are at higher elevations' than the oen is what do i do thanks' zach.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Do the doors swing into or out of the room? How much room is there above the 2 high doors to the ceiling?


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Got a drawing of the room layout? And with the way the doors swing.

Massey


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

2 swing outside the room one swing's insi the main door to the room swing's in to it and ill try and draw something up and there is a couple feet above one and not much above the other one then the main door has a coe feet about it but i really dont' want a ho train going 8 9 feet up in the air i woudlth' be able ot see it or operate that wll though give me a little while and ill get a scetch up of the room thanks' gus zach .


----------

